# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Cello needed! (Violoncelle)

## Phiddler

Does anyone have or know of a cello of decent quality on St Martin?

I would like to borrow/hire one during Nov 2-10. Finders fee promised.

Any tip would be welcome!

Jacob de Verdier

j.dev@telia.com

----------


## andynap

Welcome to the forums. I would contact the Tourist Office at this website   http://www.stmartinisland.org/contac...st-office.html

----------


## Rascal

try asking your question at this site:

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/foru...Board=stmartin

----------

